# Wifi router blinking, but not connecting. Help!



## icegurl (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi All, 

I have a Linksys WRT54G2 V1 router that doesn't work. 

The lights all blink properly, but the internet connection part doesn't seem to be working. When connecting internet line directly to the computer, my internet works, but when connecting it to the router to the computer, it doesn't. 

Is there a way to troubleshoot this? Or is this router a goner? 

I've tried resetting, unplugging for 30 minutes, etc. Putting in 192.168.1.1 brings up nothing on my web browser. Pinging it says connection timed out. 

My ipad is able to pick up the router signal as it shows the wifi bars on top, but when trying to use the internet, it says that it's not connected to the web. 

Please help! 

Thanks!


----------



## Depuy11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello, you could try a reset on your router, here are instructions from the cisco site.
for your model

To reset your router to factory defaults, use the following procedure:

1) Power down all computers, the router, and the modem, and unplug them from the wall.
2) Disconnect all wires from the router.
3) Power up the router and allow it to fully boot (1-2 minutes).
4) Press and hold the reset button for 30 seconds, then release it, then let the router reset and reboot (2-3 minutes).
5) Power down the router.
6) Connect one computer by wire to port 1 on the router (NOT to the internet port).
7) Power up the router and allow it to fully boot (1-2 minutes).
8) Power up the computer (if the computer has a wireless card, make sure it is off).
9) Try to ping the router. To do this, click the "Start" button > All Programs > Accessories > Command Prompt. A black DOS box will appear. Enter the following: "ping 192.168.1.1" (no quotes), and hit the Enter key. You will see 3 or 4 lines that start either with "Reply from ... " or "Request timed out." If you see "Reply from ...", your computer has found your router.
10) Open your browser and point it to 192.168.1.1. This will take you to your router's login page. Leave the user name blank, and in the password field, enter "admin" (with no quotes). This will take you to your router setup page. Note the version number of your firmware (usually listed near upper right corner of screen). Exit your browser.

If you get this far without problems, try the setup disk (or setup the router manually, if you prefer), and see if you can get your router setup and working.

If you cannot get "Reply from ..." in step 9 above, your router is dead.

If you get a reply in step 9, but cannot complete step 10, then either your router is dead or the firmware is corrupt. In this case, use the Linksys tftp.exe program to try to reload your router with the latest firmware. After reloading the firmware, repeat the above procedure starting with step 1.

If you need additional help, please state your ISP, the make and model of your modem, your router's firmware version, and the results of steps 9 and 10. Also, if you get any error messages, copy them exactly and report back.


----------



## icegurl (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I guess my router is dead. I got stuck at step 9 with "request timed out."

Thanks for your help!


----------

